

Computer Science House - lyinsteve
https://csh.rit.edu

======
beamatronic
A big thrill in 1992-3 was to "finger" the RIT coke machine.

[http://www.faqs.org/faqs/csh-coke-machine-
info/](http://www.faqs.org/faqs/csh-coke-machine-info/)

Here is some info about the "finger" protocol

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finger_protocol](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finger_protocol)

